# Jimmy Buffett to Bring Radio Margaritaville Exclusively to SIRIUS Satellite Radio



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

NEW YORK, May 10 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Singer/songwriter/author Jimmy Buffett and SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) today announced an agreement to present a Radio Margaritaville music channel exclusively for SIRIUS subscribers. The new 24-hour channel, featuring a wide variety of music, live broadcasts of Buffett's concerts and other unique programs, will debut this summer.

MORE


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i heard it on howard today 

much luck jimmy


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

In honor of this news I think I will have a cheeseburger for lunch today.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Richard King said:


> In honor of this news I think I will have a cheeseburger for lunch today.


and what does that have to do with this post ???


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Margaritaville -----> Jimmy Buffett < ----- Cheseburger in Paradise....paradiiiiiise

That's how. 

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I like mine with lettuce and tomato 
Heinz 57 and French fried potatoes  

Go Jimmy!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And a big warm bun and a huge chunk of meat. 

He did a great cover of Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Sweet, since it's a music channel, it should also be available on Dish!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But will it be considered a music or entertainment stream? If this channel has commercials it will be an entertainment stream and most likely not be on Dish.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, they're positioning it on Channel 98, and the rumor is it is replacing "Vacation // 97" so I'd say both those things point to it being a music channel. That means it will have to become commercial-free (and not non-commercial, for those who make the distinction.)


----------



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

In the future will SIRIUS just have a channel for every artist??? (Elvis, Eminuim, Howard Stern, Jimmy Buffet)


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Not for every artist, just the greats!! Hehe!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wouldn't call Jimmy Buffet one of ‘the greats’, more of a one hit wonder who struck it lucky. The guy reminds me of Don Mclean, one huge hit that everyone knows and that's played every day (Margaritaville and American Pie) and one song that not every one knows well, but made it. (Cheeseburger and Vincent/Starry Starry Night). The rest are forgotten about and left to die hard fans.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Stevie, Stevie, Stevie....you must be a young lad. JB is one of the greats. He's practically made more money than all of the rest of them put togethr. Still sells out shows coast to coast and has a HUGE following. Owns his OWN island in the Carribean.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

ntexasdude said:


> Stevie, Stevie, Stevie....you must be a young lad. JB is one of the greats. He's practically made more money than all of the rest of them put togethr. Still sells out shows coast to coast and has a HUGE following. Owns his OWN island in the Carribean.


to each his own i have nevr cared for vacation music


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I am 20, so yeah  I'm not denying the fact that he has helped vacation/tropical music and I'll even go so far as to say he put it on the map. But how many songs can most people name from him, one, two at the most. I have about 6 songs of his a la Kazaa. They’re all pretty good, so I’m not saying he’s a bad or anything, just that I view the guy as a very very successful one hit wonder.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> ......But how many songs can most people name from him, one, two at the most. .......


Oh, I could name 60 or 70.......but then again I have his box set of CD's....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Truth be told, I never heard the name Jimmy Buffet before I first heard a song by that so called country guy (why I ever started listening to ‘country’ is beyond me, but at least something good came out of it by discovering Buffet) that sings that song that insults tractors everywhere. His name escapes me, but in one of his other songs features the line ‘Now I know how Jimmy Buffet feels’. Wondered who Jimmy Buffet was and I did a Yahoo search. A few years ago at a 4th of July party I went to some one requested the song Cheeseburger In Paradise. I thought it was pretty good, did a search when I got home and found out it was by Jimmy Buffet. The songs I have by him are Margaritaville, Cheeseburger, Fruitcakes, Boat Drinks and Brown Eyed Girl.


----------

